# New horse, New story :)



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I probably should of made one of these a while ago, as I've had him nerky 6 months now... That's still new though... Well it is in my book as before him I never really had a new horse just a horse that I'd been riding and somehow owned in the end...

But anyhow new horse ie Romeo, (no I didn't name him he came with the name and I'm not a big fan of changing names so he is known as Romeo, rommie, Rome and anything else that comes out of my mouth when dealing with horse mentioned)

*** I'll put in a side note here, I'm primally on my iPad... So auto correct may have a few things to do with some of the words I type***

Okay anyway back to the said horse, Romeo, where do I start.
Got him the 25th Jan 2013, how do I remember this exact date you ask, well it's Australia Day and that's how I spent it horse shopping. Not very Australian that's for sure.
Bought Romeo the same day I seen him, it was a bit of a rash decision and one I wish I had spent more time on, but I didn't... Kind of regretting it now... But he a good horse (when he wants to be)

First few months were great with him, had lessons with him regularly and he was great.
Took him to pony club and he was great, a bit figity but he got over it in the end and stood up.


Then I'm not really sure what happened, I think I got sick, my back started giving me hassle, had to stop my lessons because of my back, didn't really ride for a couple of months besides the odd ride here and there.... Everything just went to ****.

And then were pretty much here.
I think so anyway....

I'm off to bed now so ill have another look at this tomorrow and write some more 

Ill attach a photo 
Pretty sure this ones from one of our first lessons in summer with his nice shiny summer coat


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually have the best farrier ever 
Forgot to put up yesterday Romeo pulled a shoe, well it hadn't completely come off yet, he had somehow lost 2 nails and it had twisted to the side, toe clip was sticking into his hoof, wasn't sore on it though, thankfully.
Well at about 5:30 when I found all this out I rang my farrier a little bit worried and he said he could come out to me on Sunday  he doesn't usually work Sundays, I was soo thankful.
I somehow managed to get the blasted shoe off so Romeo couldn't lose it and farrier could just out that one back on.
Farrier came out today put the shoe back on and didn't charge me a dime  
The best farrier or what?!

It was good he could do that for me, as I had adult riders on in the afternoon, first time I had been as well.

It was a blast, pretty much had a private lesson as the people I was meant to go with cancelled last minute.

The lesson consisted on me making Romeo to very forward.
**side note in here as well, I've been struggling to get the right canter lead sometimes we get it and other times its virtually impossible**
Pretty much what we ended doing was making him go very forward, constantly change reins, push him into canter, left first then switched to going right, asking at corners, we got the right canter twice 
So happy with him, I think that's what I needed a lesson from some one completely different.
Once we got the right canter we went large around the arena and she got me to go into 2 point position so I was off his back, lets just say I'm a wee but excited to take this horse eventing next year 
He opened up amazingly and then came back when asked.

Just have to get that right canter consistent


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Romeos going off for training in about 2 weeks, I'm nervous but excited at the same time.
He's going to go for 2 weeks to an eventing rider which some of my eventing friends have lessons with.
I did have someone else lined up but she never got back to me so I started looking elsewhere, and found this lady  she's about half an hour away and trains and rides eventers.

I feel like I'm jumping from topic to topic...

The reason I'm sending Romeo off is in the month if October I am going in for a minor surgery (keyhole) to be precise and docs have said for me to have bed rest for 5 days after.... And instead if Romeo doing nothing in the paddock (which he pretty much is now but I'm hoping will change after this op) I figured I may as well send him off, get that right canter lead button installed and who knows maybe a few extras as well 

I haven't really been riding much, been for maybe 5 rides in the last 2 weeks or so, took him for 2 bush rides and he was an absolute gem  walking straight into the water (all the tracks pretty much are under water) went for a little trot, he didn't get strong or crazy was just happy to plod along, went with 2 others as well.
Had a good old chat and fun out riding 


Also had another adult riders lesson which was great, she really focused on the portion and omg, it's like I lean way to the left and as soon as she corrected me everything felt smoother, something which I've been getting frustrated with for ages, she fixed in a matter if minutes.
It was pretty much a walk trot lesson but it was great, I really came away with something.

I've been lunging Romeo as well, when I can't ride and weather permitting (the wind and rain has been crazy here lately I kind if wish it would stop and we can get a nice spring in), lunging him both sides Walt trot and canter and he's picking up the right cater lead fine, so I'm really hoping it's just me that's been amazing him really unbalanced, I'm not going to attempt the canter though not until I send him off and he comes back, I just get too frustrated and I kinda don't want to.
What I'm doing now with him is great  I'm having fun not stressing and it's great


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll attach some photos, because I'm on my ipad it's really slow... I need to find a better way to download photos on here


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Romeo went on Friday 
I had my op yesterday and feeling very sorry for myself, tummy is hurting lik crazy, had to stay overnight at the hospital to they could look after my pain levels.

Romeos going great at the trainer though, she said he's picking up the right canter a bit better, so we will see  

It's so weird not having a horse though, I have not had a horse for nearly 5 years and it's really weird not going out there to feed him/pet him or anything, if I'm feeling better tomorrow I might go visit my old horse again


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Romeo came back on Saturday 

And sending him off was by far the best thing I have ever done.

Had adult riders on Sunday and he was a little bit fresh (I think it was mainly from me though lol I always seem to get nervous at adult riders). 
Nothing silly though just a lot of energy.
The instructor just had me work him a lot more which was fine.
We were leg yielding, turning on the forehands annndd cantering 
Right canter was there, it was the best feeling in the world. 
I was soo stoked, over the moon is an understatement.
He may not of looked pretty while doing it, he sort of had a hissy every time he got it lol but he got it!

And wait there's more great news, we had a jumping lesson after lunch. I don't know if I've mentioned this before but he tended to rush/take off after jumps. 
Well I actually had control on Sunday, I just feel like I could do anything with this horse now.

Rode him yesterday and today and he was an absolute gem walk, trot and canter both reins.
To get the right canter though I have to do a lot of leg yielding but he gets it and I'm stoked 

Just so happy with this horse right now


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

That's is so a awesome, new ponies, lots of progress and fun lessons that you grow from are truly the best!!

Romeo looks like lighter version of a big boy I know as giueness, too cute!!
Can't wait to keep reading about your progress and seeing pictures, hopefully video!!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I would be flooding this forum with photos, if I could figure out how to upload more then one photo at a time lol takes soo long on my ipad


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's one of us jumping back in July maybe? Little to no control after jumps then


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Had a really busy day yesterday, was woken up at the crack of dawn because some crazy neighbour was yelling and then stayed reeving his car all before 6 in the morning, on Sunday -_- 
I had to get up somewhat early any way, but that extra half hour would of been awesome lol

By 8 I was at a pony club grounds as it was an ODE that weekend and I had said I would do my friends helper job, XC jump judge.
My friend Macca came with.
We got the afternoon shift, so we decided to go play with her ponys who were about 15 min drive away.
She's got 2 standerbred geldings, who have never raced but were trialled.
There both rising 5.
Sox the first one she got is a grey and was sent off to a breaker for a week just to get the ridden part down packed.
Marty she only got a couple of weeks ago and yesterday was his first "official" time under saddle, I rode him and I think he's been ridden numerous times before, he is really lazy and stubborn, but nice enough once he starts going 

After that we went and seen my old horse Buzz, who is also in the same area, he is as fat as can be  so happy with how he's going.

Then we went back to the pony club grounds, got to drive my little suki out on the course as the jump we were sitting at, there wasn't any shade.
Sat at the jump for a couple of hours had our little esky with some snacks and drinks in it so we were set.
Then after that we went back to were Maccas horses were as she also works there with the racing standerbreds and we fed up those horses about 30 of them. 

Then we went back to mine maybe Romeos food up and I went and rode him 
He's an absolute gem, a bit lazy, but he's putting up with soo much from me, Macca was watching me and taking photos, I had warned her it's not the prettiest site lol I've developed a bad habit of my heels and leaning forward.
But we got walk trot and cater both sides again, only had a 30 min ride as well.

On a side note I don't think I've mentioned this, but Romeo now has a paddock mate.... Now I don't know if this is a good thing or not.
I thought it would be, as you can see he gets lonely, but when I rode yesterday, Ezzie (the new horse) started going crazy and her owner was there, (her owner is a bit over protective and babies Ezzie a bit) and was worried she would hurt herself and so she caught Ezzie and bought her into the same paddock as I was riding in.
Now that was annoying, Romeo was a bit worked up when she led her away, but K (that's what I'll call her) was like you want me in here, I was just like they've got to get over it eventually, she's not always going to be there when I ride....

It was just annoying and when I ride I usually use the whole paddock space but with her there, I just couldn't and I felt like I had to tell her what I was doing so she could move her out o the way, it was just frustrating.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

And here's a pic of Buzz 
Rising 18 TB gelding


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Just lunged Romeo today, was planning on having a little ride, but had a doctors appointment at 3:30, but didn't go in till nearly 4:30, so by the time I got home and made his food up it was 5.

But I still managed to lunge him, K was out at the same time as me, she was going to just feed but I told her I wanted to lunge and she said she could lunge her horse as well.
It worked out alright, she went on one side if the paddock and I went on the other, they couldn't see each other, Romeo worked himself up something chronic.
But he eventually got over it and worked nicely, I then did some ground work with him as he was only partly paying attention to me, made him back up, turn around, walk on and so on, pretty much was asking him do something every 5 secs didn't give him time to think where she was.

And when she came around the corner he lost his concentration so I did it all again till I had his full concentration, I'm hoping next time I ride he will not be worried


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I'm over this have a paddock mate business, much rather preferred Romeo when he was by himself, but oh well don't think K is planning on staying that long.

Didn't really ride him much last week, I just feel like I have to let her know every time I'm going to ride/lunge my horse so she can come grab hers so she's not a nutter. I will how ever ride him tomorrow, with or without K there.

On the plus side of having someone else on the property, I have some one to go on trial rides with, on the downside, she doesn't like taking Ezzie in boggy sand as it sends her loopy, which pretty much rules out all the trials around.
We did however go for a road ride to the estuary the other day, nice and relaxed ride on the road.
Romeo had pulled a shoe that day so was a little bit ouchy.

Farrier come out on Saturday 2nd of November to put a new shoe on, he just reshod him as his backs were really long.
The farrier, lets call him S and sometimes he brings he's farrier mate, let's call him Fk, are worried about his club foot of his, awhile back not to sure if I blogged it but Romeo pulled it off really bad and took some of his wall with it, nothing to make him lame, just that it's harder to out the shoe on when there's less wall.
S just said to give a call at the 4 week mark to see how he's feet are going, fingers crossed all is well and they stay on for the full 6 weeks.


Sunday the 3rd was pony club, first pony club I have been to in a while.

And let's just say he was really, really energetic.
Had jumping first off, and he hasn't established his speed in canter yet, and gets very touchy with it.
Like to get the right canter lead I have to work him a bit more on the right side, told the instructor this and she knows the troubles I have had with him before and said just do what you need.
So I went off did my own little thing, leg yielding and the cantering on the right.
He picks it up fine, chucks in a big stride once he gets it though, but gets it.
But when I was doing the exercise asked, which was nothing complicated, cantering a circle over these little jumps, took a while for him to calm down in the canter just very goey.
But once we were over the jump he changed lead, so I pulled him back and tried to correct him, he gets very touchy and very goey.
I think it's just from not having cantered him for that long (only really been doing it for the last 2 weeks really) but if anyone has any advice I'm all ears 

Then came the boring stuff, for theory we were doing lunging as myself and one if the other older riders are hoping to sit our K certificates next year, a pot of theory work and I'm not nearly on top of all the paper work as I need to be, but slowly and surely I'm getting through it all.

Flat was a bit boring, I usually enjoy it, but because I went in the jumping lesson in the morning, jumping in the morning was an beginner one (green riders or green horses) I missed out on my normal flat lesson with my normal instructor.
This lady that took us well, I learnt nothing, we just pretty much just trotted around on the arena and that was it. It sucked big time. 

We then had lunch.

After lunch was an active riding section, I usually don't participate as it's usually games or something of the sort and I'm not too keen on getting Romeo that fired up.
This time however it was XC.
I wasn't too sure if I should take Romeo out.
Talked to the jumping instructor and she said even if I just take him out for a little look.
I'm soo glad I took him out he was awesome, stopped and looked at the bubby jump first time, but after that he just jumped everything I pointed him out, keeping in mind I was inky pointing him at little bubby jumps 50-60cm max. Was soo tempted to point him at something higher but don't want to push him too far.

I found out a few thing about him and me at the same time as well, learnt that Romeo loves XC  and he also tends to race towards the jump so I have to hold him back till right before we get to it, learnt that a solid wood jump can actually break (no injuries surprising he just went really flat over it as I didn't hold him together and knocked his front legs on to it he was booted), learnt how much I missed jumping XC and that Romeo is really bold and is going to take me far 

I don't think anyone got any photos of me jumping the XC jumps which was the most exciting part, but I'll see what photos were taken


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Buzz is adorable! (I want to call him Buzzy, and I don't know why xD)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha I call him buzzy as well  I'm gonna go out and ride him on Monday, pretty excited first time I would if ridden him in nearly a year


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Ohhhh, exciting! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Had a really good/bad week.

Bad week that mare Romeo is sharing a paddock with is an absolute cow.

Let's start with Saturday.

Sat 9th of nov 2013
I had a show the next day, my first ever walk, trot and canter show.
So of course naturally I had to show prep Romeo, wash and plait him up.

Tied him up near the front paddock, both paddocks where open so the mare if she was smart would stay in the front so she could see Romeo at all times.

Turns out this mare isn't smart.
she walked away, numerous times and each time she did Romeo would get a little more worked up about it and each time she did she would neigh bolt back like omg where did you go?
Last time she did it, I had too untie Romeo as he seems to forget himself and tried making him work, well he had other ideas, went up, twice.
So I really made him work but as soon as he sees the mare he's a completely different horse.

I washed and plaited him with no more dramas after that, but I separated them, shut off the little paddock, put Romeo in there and left the mare out the back.

They carried on for nearly an hour.

But did get over it and eventually ate there food.

Show day 10/11/13

My usual nice horse to catch took 20 mins.
After that he went straight on the float and was a really well behaved boy at the show.









Won 3rd in my rider class in about a group of 10 of us, super happy about that, even more happy that I got walk, trot and canter right leg everytime I asked 
Didn't stay for the whole day as it was taking for ever in 35 degree heat.
But I was really happy with how Romeo went 
Cantered in a ring with other horses and he couldn't give a dam 

Soo so happy.












Went home and out him back in the paddock with the mare, who carried on like a crazy.

That night when we fed we separated them.

I was sick and tired if that attachment, I worked on Romeo as well, just kept walking when he could see the mare but when she was out of sight I stopped him and patted and as soon as he offered to neigh/look her way we'd start walking again.

Monday I went and rode Buzz 
He's such a good boy, walk trotted and cantered him, I don't remember his canter ever being that bouncy lol but he was such a joy to ride 

Did the same thing with Romeo kept walking him when he could see her and stopping when he couldn't.

The paddock owner came out as well and asked if we could keep the mare in the top paddock as she has started eating the trees and he's not too happy about that.
So Ezzie stays in there now, which I'm happy about but annoyed at the same time as that's where I usually ride, now it's an operation every time.

Kept walking Romeo around and even walked him down the whole street and he didn't have the slightest concern about the mare.

Had a ride on Thursday, had one of my friends come over and help, lead the mare out and I went in the other gate, it was like a big circle we did.

It was a really really good ride 
Worked on the walk, gave him a completely loose rein got him walking up and then slowly collected it, but made sure he had the same forwardness 



















Hopefully going to the beach tomorrow so it should be a good day.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Went to the beach that Saturday 16th nov 2013
Second time I have ever taken Romeo there and he's such a champ, so chilled and relaxed, I can't ride bareback for **** though, I think I've lost a whole pile of muscles from my riding slump in the middle of the year and then the surgery and what not. 

But I'm gonna get it back  will hopefully be going to the beach/estuary a bit so lots of bareback riding which will help, going to hopefully join a gym, going to go see it on Monday to sus it all out.

But back to me bragging about how good Romeo was at the beach  he's just such a chilled out boy, loves the water walks straight in and would just stand there all day, doesn't really matter what everyone is doing around us.










At one stage a horse had gotten loose from its owner bolted and went straight into the water, wasn't not going to stop, swam out for a distance and then started swimming across, I nearly went to chase after it on Romeo, which he wouldn't of minded, but then the horse went out too far and I had to consider my horse as well.
I felt so bad for the owner she was swimming after him and yelling his name, he did come back to the beach and ran up the side of the path and thankfully got stopped by the gate as it backs into a road and some big trucks come down there.

The lady came back down with her horse I don't think she tried him in the water again.

The girls I went with, well let's just say I probably won't go with them anywhere else, one of the girls smokes like no tomorrow, they swear, just not my crowd.

I haven't really ridden much this week, went to the estuary on Thursday  

Spontaneous decision called up the bf and asked what he was doing and then asked if we could go down to the estuary, it was soo nice, just me and my boys lol
The sun was setting as well, it was a nice afternoon out 

Was meant to go to a show tomorrow, but I just didn't get around to plaiting up, had to fix a fence in the paddock so fixed that instead of washing and plaiting up, going to still go and pencil for one of the rings


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So I've been a bit slack.

Had lots on my mind though finished up with my job, which I am extremely happy about, if I was there for any longer I think I could of killed one of the other girls, soo annoying, hopefully I'll never have to see her again 
Which is extremely good news, it was just so frustrating I would say one thing and it doesn't matter what I said, I was wrong, I could of said the sky was blue and she would of argued with me, so I pretty much just gave up.
Which sucked as I loved that job, hated the people.

But it's all good cause I finished my traineeship and am off to uni next year 

However all through that time Romeo got slightly neglected.
He got fed and looked over every night but with work stressing me out I didn't really do anything else.

Rode him a few times here and there nothing major, had the pony club windup on the 30th Nov to 1st Dec 2013.
Which Romeo was a superstar at 

We did our first (well technically second but I'm classifying this as the first) full jump round, no bolting over jumps, no doing massive leaps and bounds, just being a good boy, couldn't of been happier with him. Did two rounds at 40 and 50 cm 


















Sexy butt









Good pony 

Then the next day I dressed him up as a unicorn for dance dress, he didn't bat an eye at the costume, got on him bareback in a tutu, he didn't care in the slightest.

We then played games, now I always avoided playing games on him at pony club as I was afraid he would get too fired up, well he was awesome  did barrel racig one minute and was happy to stand up nicely until it was he turn to go again.










You could tell he had never done any weaving or anything like that, he just wanted to run and didn't see the point of going through the poles lol but he got it, eventually 

He was just amazing, could fire him up completely for the games and then he'd calm right back down again 

All in all it was a great weekend.

After that I was meant to go to a jumping show 1 weekends after I think on the 8th December, but being a typical horse, he hurt himself on the Friday before.
Typical.
Nothing major just a little scratch, but it was swollen so I didn't end up going to the show.

I went and watched and helped some of the younger riders from my club at it, who did really well.

Now Romeos gone on spell till early jan, he's out chilling with buzz man.

Dropped him off last Sunday the 15th dec 2013 and going to pick him and go to a clinic on the 7th if jan I think


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow it's been a while and a lot has happened...


I've started uni this year, nearly finished my first semester  

Romeo is going amazing  have competed in my first 2 events with him and coming 7th both times (dressage is what let's us down).

Have another one for late June and a XC clinic tomorrow 

Only doing little bubba jumps hopefully my last one this year we will go up a grade 

It's hard with finances this year have to budget what I want to do at the beginning of the year and then keep to it, hopefully once he's going better next year though I'll budget more in 

Have a dressage day coming up soon, hopefully I can get these nerves of mine under control. Bought some rescue remedy today so going to give it a go at the dressage show.

Romeo also moving agistment soon, he sarted eating trees, which the owner wasn't too happy about (neither am I to be honest) but I've found an amazing place, a little further away, but it's 300 acres or riding area and the guys gonna build a small XC course on the property, I'm a little keen, he'll probably move after pony club next weekend which is on the 1st June


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thought I should do a photo update as well

The weekend Romeo came back, took him to the estuary 

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...a2f6d13e46cb8e9111c554b5d04a9_zpsc30057ee.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...6f818fe8eeabc940023783ccfd837_zps4d77f3d6.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...3b38b645e5a48a9e0dedb83e69c5f_zpscd9cb2d2.jpg

The had a training a few training days 
http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...a37718baf1e77b35eb0e5e9030f4c_zpsf4168d76.jpg


http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...563568c6a84484704f1b1b421be65_zpsa308fae1.jpg

And then he had to go off for training again as I had another surgery (I'm apparently all better now, but I'm not too sure)

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...07ca35530697e2acc546e27cc2027_zps2d89595a.jpg

I then acquired a new horse  a broken down Stb from work who I absolutely adored while he was in race work


http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...49490559825bbd14c43b0abbd1c42_zps5b17598c.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...efa0fa82849ed3fd2c4abc5092c73_zps2516f4f8.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...0e01e6d8b90acd264013f949f2eba_zps8b2af0a1.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...2621ad41d9ae42789cbaaae37e231_zps4af06278.jpg

My friend got her dream if having one of the fillies off the track as well


http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...a7f749bb982312cd44ab3754c6e25_zpsad262f88.jpg

The fillies only 14hh or something lol look at her knees

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...7be050c731a1011445848595a9ad6_zps511038cc.jpg

Got to play with an adorable little Shetland, Dinks in cart 


http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...b5a94d492c004b2810ec82a527860_zpsa945cb0e.jpg

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/...3881b05e9f67a5cf6b3de83609bd5_zps0da2af1f.jpg


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

And those photos didn't work....


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay I got it sorted now, I edited the previous message but didn't do it withen 10 minutes so I'm just gonna paste all the photos here 

Thought I should do a photo update as well

The weekend Romeo came back, took him to the estuary 




























The had a training a few training days 



















And then he had to go off for training again as I had another surgery (I'm apparently all better now, but I'm not too sure)










I then acquired a new horse  a broken down Stb from work who I absolutely adored while he was in race work


















]








]








]

My friend got her dream if having one of the fillies off the track as well









]

The fillies only 14hh or something lol look at her knees








]

Got to play with an adorable little Shetland, Dinks in cart


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

XC training today was great 

First time I'd done anything like that and it was awesome, Romeo abosolutely loved it as well, chucking in a few sneaky pigroots haha

He's such a good horse though, as soon as he knows what I want he just does it, he gets a little bit excited towards some jumps buts he's just great.
May be a little bit on cloud 9 now lol

We did have a moment as the weathers horrible, I ended up saturated, where he nearly slid and he panicked and went off on a bucking fit, but he came back from it alright, was a bit more fired up after, calmed right back into his normal self though.

One of the girls took some photos so I'll have to see tonight or tomorrow if she got any good ones


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Photos 

First time over a ditch




























Scary monsters under there need to jump big 










A frisky moment

Jump up










Jump down


















Water jump  










He didnt want to go over this one, i dont even think were jumping it lol




















Down the hill










Having a little fun










And a MASSIVE jump into the water lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I rode him the other day as well, and he is a changed horse, I'm just soo happy with him 

I don't need to ride him for that long and i can just feel him working well, my horse is going amazing 

Lesson tomorrow, pretty excited


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

What fun pictures!!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks :grin:

He had a lazy couple of days when he wasn't really responding to my leg, lesson he was good a little bit sluggish, I think I had started nagging again, I don't really notice when I do this, it just becomes habit, but today and yesterday when I rode I tried to keep my feet as still as possible and only ask when he was slowing down and then more arbrutly when he didn't respond.
Worked really well :happydance:


Also in love with the new place, it is ammmaaazziiinnngggg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

My friend came out today and clipped mr Romeo today as well, got a cool little star on his tootsie now, quite like the colour he went as well, was really worried he'd go that horrible mouse grey colour, but he has pretty much stayed the same colour.

Clip job has lines through it but like I told my friend it'll do the job fine.

Photo bucket (PB) is being silly ATM will see if I can get some photos up in a min, have to show off he's smexy ****


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

And it's working now 



















Barely even tell he's been clipped from a distance lol

And now photos of my rides over the last couple of days at he's new place :happydance:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

:twisted:Feeling very sorry for my self right now, I work with stbs... And well I fell out of the cart today, my first fall but of all times to do it, my leg is killing me, have a training day this weekend, have a dressage day weekend after and an ode the weekend after that, not to mention 4 exams in between.
Can barely walk, limping everywhere, hurts soo much, I'm at the point now where I'm seriously thinking I might of done something... But no ones home, don't really want to drive anywhere myself as I have a manual and that hurts it as well....
So instead of studying I'm laying in bed, with my iPad, hoping my leg will stop hurting... And dreading getting up.... 

In all it's a very very sore leg, did still go and see Romeo today, who was an idiot to catch, kept running away from me so I'd limp after him :| not impressed at all

Eventually caught him with the help of my friend, and just gave him a brush and some pampering, was in no shape to ride.

Not looking forward to tomorrow... That's for sure. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Well it's nothing major, no riding this week though, so couldn't go to the training day and more then likely won't be able to go to the dressage day 

Kinda bummed but it thinking it might be a blessing in disguise, more time to study, lol if I can call that a blessing, trying to think positive.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

No riding for the past 2 weeks 

Got his saddle fitted on Thursday though, had to get my friend on him because I just couldn't get on.

But he was a gem, first time she rode him and he was perfect, only went for a little trot so the saddle fitter could asses the balance of the saddle

Going to take monthly photos of his back to monitor he's muscle development, I had started before, but just never kept up with it, so if anyone is reading this kick my **** if I don't post another photo in a month!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

And this is a comparison photo, first photo from jan-March time and second one from last Thursday when the saddle fitter was out.

Really happy with how he's looking, he's wither doesn't seem as big anymore and put some weight on


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Rode the big boy today 

He was an absolute gem, don't know what I was worried about, wtc, not a hoof wrong.

Inquiring about lessons again, just have to find an instructor who is willing to travel, think I may of already found one and may be getting a lesson on Tuesday  

Knee hurt a little bit while doing trot work, but nothing to major


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Had a lesson on Tuesday, to say the least Romeo does not get hot off work, the complete opposite.

It was horrible, so much leg, I'm just annoyed I had to stop for 3 weeks, I should of gotten a friend out to ride him or so,ethnographic during that time gahh we were going so well before I hurt my knee 

Oh well, I'm going to have fortnightly lessons with this lady, she seemed alright.

Went for a little trial ride the other day with some of the other girls on the property as well, everytime I go exploring, I love this place even more


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

It's been a month already 

So as promised here's some back photos 



























And he got his footsies trimmed on Wednesday as well have some photos of that as well, if any ones reading this and knows anything about feet, can you let me know what you think, this is his feet 6 months into being barefoot










He has a club hoof as well




















Ridden him a few times this week, wether was pretty miserable at the beginning of the week, bit it's cheered up again and nice and sunny for the second half.

I'm finally getting my butt into gear 
Need to start looking up some shows again that I want to enter.

Jumped him for the first time in 2 months yesterday as well, really happy with how he went, thought for sure he was going to go back to he's old ways of bolting after a jump, he was quite happy to just jump them all and come back 

Did have a few excitable moments but he just tossed his head and went to do something, but didn't actually do anything.

He's just a different horse now, I think he's calmed down and is just chilled out, like the other day when I rode him, was cantering and the farm dog bell, jumped in front of us, Romeo wanted to do something but everything was half arsed, lol he could of thrown in a massive buck, but insetead he did this thing that took minimal effort as possible, to which I nearly fell off from laughing at him.

Just love my little pony


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Just realised my friend actually took some photos of me jumping 














































And here's a pic of my friend on the lovely Romeo himself 
My friend has recently quit riding, she just wasn't enjoying it anymore, she is still involved with horses as she is working at a pacing stable, and has 2 race horses her self still, just lost the motivation to ride, she's the one the often takes photos of me, after I ride one day I was like come on you get on, to which she agreeded complete with her fluffy sleepers lol










And this is Bella (bel) the farm dog










And here's my friend again, trying to teach Romeo how to bow


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow what a hectic 6 months 
My bestie who is in those photos moved down South  not to far but still a lot futher then 15 mins away.
I broke up with my bf of 2 and a half years....
I pretty much went through a phase of depression where every thing just became too much, would burst out crying for no reason, yet I had a thousand reasons on my head... Went and seen a pysc...
All the while finishing the first year of my uni degree....

I'm in a lot better frame of mind know though  the happiest I've been in a very long time so it's good, in a way, realised who my true friends are.

Anyway horse is going great guns  
Successfully completed a 75cm round and came 4th the other day, have our first s grade event of the year lined up for the 29th March and one soon after on 11/12 April.
Have a sponser  which is very exciting, will get free photos if she's a photographer at the event I'm competing at  (she's a photographer) have also received a shirt, float magnet and am waiting on a saddle blanket which I will have to share  

Am getting lessons again for dressage and we are improving immensely, just need to control my nerves when we actually do a test 

I think that's it for now  

Will try and update frequently, it is very good to be able to look back and see how dr we have come


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

